
A Brief History of CNNs in Image Segmentation: From R-CNN to Mask R-CNN - sethbannon
https://blog.athelas.com/a-brief-history-of-cnns-in-image-segmentation-from-r-cnn-to-mask-r-cnn-34ea83205de4
======
ivan_ah
Very nice review article. Usually all the deep learning details are over my
head, but I was able to follow this article in its entirety.

Now if only there were jupyter notebooks with implementations of the different
approaches, folks at home would be able to follow along with code, which is
always the best.

~~~
dhruvp
Thanks for the kind words! I feel as though research papers are not always the
easiest way to communicate ideas with a non-research focused audience. I think
there's room for more people (like distill.pub) to take the main ideas from
the research papers are share the underlying intuition with a larger audience.

I'll try and add more notebooks next time - totally fair point and would make
it more interactive.

Thanks for the feedback!

Dhruv

------
rayuela
So is Athelas using CNNs to count white blood cells?

~~~
dhruvp
Hi!

We are indeed using CNNs in some parts of our pipeline. You can read more
about the general idea of how we use them here:
[https://blog.athelas.com/classifying-white-blood-cells-
with-...](https://blog.athelas.com/classifying-white-blood-cells-with-
convolutional-neural-networks-2ca6da239331)

~~~
rayuela
This is pretty clever. That's a really nice write up too.

